# How to make the sides of a tombstone from pink/blue foam?



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Upon going to a cemetery on Sunday, I noticed how some of the newer stones have the "unsanded" granite look. 








(Like the base of the tombstone above)

Does anyone know how to re-create that look on blue/pink foam? Thanks! And Happy Haunting! :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wouldn't just snapping the foam work?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

I've done mine exactly as SICKIE just said . And I also threw in a flat screwdriver and pried away forcefully so it would "chunk" up exactly like that .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cut it with a dull knife and it will look like that whether you want it to or not


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in Texas where all I can find is 1/2" foam... so I would have to snap several pieces and glue them together to use that technique... another thought I had to be able to utilize the flat portion of the foam (the face of it, if you will) would be to add some coarse sand to monster mud, and apply with a putty knife, until I got the consistency that I wanted. If you add the paint color of the rest of your stone, you wouldnt even have to paint it.

I know this was explained rather poorly, but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What I use is a hand held Micro torch and just move you hand back and forth across the sides or just tap the side lightly of the tombstones with it. The heat will melt the foam and you can keep hitting the tombstone until you get the effect that you want. I got the micro torch for about $20 a few years ago and it is refillable with standard lighter fluid. It works great to round the corners and also give the foam a hard durable skin. Lightly brush it across the front and back before you carve the stone if you want few ripples across the surface. It also helps giving the stone a weather worn look.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I snap the foam and then use sandpaper and carving tools to hack out chunks (the sandpaper is on a block and will catch the edges too). I have lino block carving tools for printmaking and those work well on foamcore - and pumpkin carving.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the same problem that Dixie does. I really wish we could get thicker foam in TX


----------

